
Show HN: How To Think – Discover and share thought processes - jaymeh13
http://test.thinkhow.co/?cat=inventor
======
jaymeh13
Hey HN, I made a simple place to discover and share how to think.

You can see “How to think like…” links for designing, engineering, inventing,
generational, political and more.

I’ve been thinking about mental models and thought processes for the past few
years. I want a better way to discover thought processes for doing everything.
This site is the first step.

Please let me know what you think.

